# Where can I get tested?



## billybillbob (Aug 12, 2016)

I'm seeing a lot of posts of people getting tested and finding out they have a messed up sphincter muscle/pelvic floor. Where can I do these tests? My family doctor has no idea what I'm talking about.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

a defecogram (defecatory proctogram) will show how your pelvic floor and sphincter muscles are working .

another good test to have is an anal manometry. this test measures the pressure of the anal sphincter muscles, resting and releasing sphincter tone and the sensation in the rectum, among other things.

i had both of these tests done at a university hospital (university of michigan).

if your family doctor isn't familiar with these tests, see a gastroenterologist. or a colorectal surgeon. he/she should know what you are talking about.

good luck with everything...


----------



## billybillbob (Aug 12, 2016)

I've been looking for a gastroenterologist that can help me. The past two I've seen were completely useless. They insisted that it was my diet, told me to stop eating certain stuff and to exercise.

1. I've been eating pretty much the same things my entire life and had no problems before

2. my diet is perfectly healthy, no junk food, no fatty stuff

3. I already run every other day

but I tried anyways, and it didn't help.


----------

